# Planaria zero and nerite snails



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

I made a mistake and bought horned nerite snails by impulse. The problem is my tank was dosed with planaria zero. Last dosage was about a week ago but I have done at least two 30% water change since then.

How can I make sure the tank is safe for the nerite snails? Which is worse? Put those snails in my tank (after maybe 50% water change). Or put them in a plastic bucket? Which option is more likely to kill them?

I know for sure planaria zero killed snails in my tank. All the bladder snails and ramshorn snails are gone. I don't find any left in the tank. They used to be all over the glass wall of the tank.

Decided to just do several water change in a row and put the snails in. Hopefully that was enough to clear out any residue.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Well putting snails in bucket won't kill them but medicine certainly will. I hope no traces of Medicine left in tank. If I were you I would have put snails separate. Even a glass is fine to keep snail for some time and then add in water when water is fine but since you did many water changes then I think you will be good. 

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

It was a bad idea.

I put all of them in shrimp feeding dish and making sure they're not flip over then lowered the feeding dish into the tank.

In the morning, I saw them moving around the glasses and feeding on the algae except one of them that was still in the feeding dish and another one that managed to climb on a small leave of a grass like plant.

12 hours later when I arrived home from work, I saw all of the snails were back in the feeding dish but they're not moving and almost all flipped over. I took them out, seemed like at least some of them were still alive so now I put them in a bucket with clean water. Hopefully they can recover but the snails are still not moving much.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

No Planaria or Planaria zero will last for weeks in the substrat, you won't be able to host nerites before a long time, at least you filter on activated carbon.


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

All of the nerite snails died not long after that.

Today I noticed one small dot that look like a baby bladder snail in my tank. I guess that is a sign that the effect of the planaria zero is gone or diluted enough for bladder snails to survive. Is nerite more sensitive to planaria zero compare to bladder snail? Maybe wait a month then try nerite again?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes. The "ornamental" snails tend to be more sensitive than the "pest" snails.


----------



## chanceofplants (Mar 21, 2018)

use some activated charcoal it should help since it's been a while since you've dosed and have done water changes since the dosing. The charcoal should help get rid of the meds.


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

Found two baby snails. I was wrong, they're not bladder but smaller ramshorn snails. Probably got them from plants that I bought at the time when I bought the nerite snails.


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

chanceofplants said:


> use some activated charcoal it should help since it's been a while since you've dosed and have done water changes since the dosing. The charcoal should help get rid of the meds.


Can I use activated charcoal or purigen by using a filter bag then put it in the tank maybe next to the air powered sponge filter for a few days?

I have a spare small hob filter that I can use but using that means I'll have to leave spaces in my tank cover since I don't have a cover with cutout for the hob filter. If using a filter bag inside the tank will work, then I don't need to use the hob filter.


----------



## VRaverna (Jan 11, 2018)

Zoidburg said:


> Yes. The "ornamental" snails tend to be more sensitive than the "pest" snails.


You're correct. LFS gave me two horned nerite snails as bonus so I put them in my tank since ramshorn snails have been multiplying in it. The nerite snails moved around and ate algae on tank surface actively until over 48 hours later. One flipped over and not long after the other one also flipped over. They were still alive and showed some movement but unable to grab on anything or walk around. They're partially out of their shells but not trying to grab on any surface.

So last batch of nerite snails stopped moving in about 24 hours, this second batch of nerite snails lasted over 48 hours. So there are probably lower concentration of the planaria zero toxin compare to three weeks ago but still enough to make nerite snails sick and probably kill them.

A fellow hobbyist want to give me some trumpet snails (not sure if they're MTS or other type of trumpet shaped snails). Do you think those will survive in my tank?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

That I would not know, but would think if there's still any meds in the tank, they might die even faster if they dig through the sand or gravel.


----------



## Redheadedchat (5 mo ago)

I’m very sad as my nerite snails all died from what I believe was residual no-planeria in the coconut shells holding my Java moss.
I pulled everything out of the tank except the plants. Treated as per instructions. Then I pulled the plant out, rinsed them, and left them in declorinated water for days as I completely tore the tank down. I cleaned everything thoroughly in tap water. Then I set the tank back up, put the plants in, and ran carbon filter. A few days later I put shrimp back in. A week later I put the nerites back in. They were dead within days. Two weeks later I added nerites again, they are not doing well. I suspect there is still residual no-planarian, most likely in the coconut shells.


----------

